# Spellcraft and Knowledge(Arcana) -- What's the Diff?



## Werdnam (Jun 10, 2002)

I was recently thinking of making a house rule for a new use of either Spellcraft or Knowledge(Arcana) to allow for the possibility of getting info about a magic item without needing to cast Identify.  So I was reading up on Spellcraft, and here's some of the things it can do, from the SRD:

When using read magic, identify a glyph of warding.
Identify a spell being cast. 
Learn a spell from a spellbook or scroll. 
Prepare a spell from a borrowed spellbook.
When casting detect magic, determine the school of magic involved in the aura of a single item or creature the character can see. 
When using read magic, identify a symbol.
Identify a spell that's already in place and in ffect. 
Identify materials created or shaped by magic, such as noting that an iron wall is the result of a wall of iron spell. 
Decipher a written spell (such as a scroll) without using read magic.
Draw a diagram to augment casting dimensional anchor on a summoned creature. 
Understand a strange or unique magical effect, such as the effects of a magic stream.


All right, all well and good, and this seems to imply that Spellcraft would be the right skill for my idea.  In fact, this list makes me feel as if every time I would consider someone making a Knowledge(Arcana) check, I would also feel as if Spellcraft would cover it.

So, can anyone give any examples of times when one of these two skills would be appropriate, but the other would not?  Right now, it seems to me as one of the two should simply not exist -- they seem redundant to me.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 10, 2002)

Werdnam said:
			
		

> *
> When using read magic, identify a glyph of warding.
> Identify a spell being cast.
> Learn a spell from a spellbook or scroll.
> ...




Knowledge Arcana is just like the other knowledge skills, it's very focused and doesn't get much use, but when it does, it sure is nice to have those skill points in it.

As far as using Spellcraft to identify items without needing the _Identify_ spell, I wouldn't do it as a standard use of the skill. I like to restrict that to PrC and the like as a class ability.


----------



## Werdnam (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spellcraft and Knowledge(Arcana) -- What's the Diff?*



			
				kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As far as using Spellcraft to identify items without needing the Identify spell, I wouldn't do it as a standard use of the skill. I like to restrict that to PrC and the like as a class ability. *




I was actually leaning towards making it a Knowledge(Arcana) check, going off the example Bardic Knowledge DC 30 task in the PHB (knowing the history of a petty magic item).   I fully appreciate a reluctance to do this, though, as I feel conflicted about it myself.


----------



## The Sigil (Jun 11, 2002)

*Labwork vs. Theory...*

I tend to think of the two as being the difference between "labwork" versus "theory/bookwork."

Spellcraft is the check when you're actively working with magic - when you're counterspelling something, trying to research a new spell, and so forth.  Basically, if you're "getting down and dirty" with magic itself, spellcraft is the check to use.

Knowledge (Arcana) is the book-work/theoretical side of magic.  Probably adds a synergy bonus to spellcraft checks when researching spells, but focused more on - well, theory.  I use a Knowledge (Arcana) check to recall that Bob the Necromancer was said to have excellent skill with animation of plants.  I use a Knowledge (Arcana) check to recall how a lightning bolt works on the elemental plane of water (or possibly Knowlege-planes).  I use a Knowledge (Arcana) check to remember that the person who developed the various "Hand" spells was Bigby.  I use a Knowledge (Arcana) check to remember what spells are needed to bring down a prismatic wall.  In other words - use it for everything haveing to do with magic where you're not actually having to step in and "get your hands dirty."

Not hard and fast, I know, but hopefully that gives some guidelines for how to make them two separate skills.  Some brilliant scientists in the lab couldn't do theoretical work for crap and some brilliant theorists didn't like the tedium of labwork.  Spellcraft vs. Knowledge (Arcana) allows spellcasters to have the same sort of differentiation.

--The Sigil


----------



## Caliban (Jun 11, 2002)

Spellcraft is for checks relating directly to spells.  (Identifying a spell or glyph, researching a new spell, etc.)

Knowledge (Arcana) is knowledge of magic in general.   You know about the various magical traditions, cults, and societies.  You know a little about various magical or wierd beasts and abberations.


----------



## EOL (Jun 11, 2002)

If some of the stuff I've read about the ELH can be believed at levels 20+ Spellcraft will control what spells you can cast and Knowledge(Arcana) will control how many of them you can cast.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 11, 2002)

EOL said:
			
		

> *If some of the stuff I've read about the ELH can be believed at levels 20+ Spellcraft will control what spells you can cast *




Not exactly. I just saw the latest issue of Dragon with epic level spells in them. Spellcraft is used just like normal. You use it when you create new spells, including epic level spells. The only difference is that the DC is boat load higher.


----------



## Gromm (Jun 11, 2002)

I always use Knowledge:ARcana for things that aren't in the books per say, or to determine other strange things.

Say the party comes across an ancient ruin within are some magical symbols and the like, but Spellcraft rolls don't work (since its not a spell effect from the book per say). *shrugs*
Gotta use it for something.


----------



## EOL (Jun 11, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not exactly. I just saw the latest issue of Dragon with epic level spells in them. Spellcraft is used just like normal. You use it when you create new spells, including epic level spells. The only difference is that the DC is boat load higher. *



Good, that seemed like a weird way of doing things...


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 11, 2002)

EOL said:
			
		

> *Good, that seemed like a weird way of doing things... *




Don't worry. It's the same as it always was. What level spells you can cast are determined by your prime ability score, just like normal. I remember seeing that in the EL preview on the WotC site, and thankfully, as far as I know, it's still gonna be that way.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Spellcraft and Knowledge(Arcana) -- What's the Diff?*



			
				Werdnam said:
			
		

> *I was actually leaning towards making it a Knowledge(Arcana) check, going off the example Bardic Knowledge DC 30 task in the PHB (knowing the history of a petty magic item).   I fully appreciate a reluctance to do this, though, as I feel conflicted about it myself. *




Actually, let me tell you this. *Don't do it!* Why? Because that's supposedly one of the things you can do as an Epic level character. Man I can't wait for that book.


----------



## IceBear (Jun 11, 2002)

Speaking of which, can you email me something kreynolds.  I think you got it last night.

IceBear


----------



## Werdnam (Jun 11, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, let me tell you this. Don't do it! Why? Because that's supposedly one of the things you can do as an Epic level character. Man I can't wait for that book.  *




Interesting, as I was envisioning this as an "epic" use of these skills.  I'll be curious to see what's in "that book" on this subject when July rolls around.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spellcraft and Knowledge(Arcana) -- What's the Diff?*



			
				Werdnam said:
			
		

> *Interesting, as I was envisioning this as an "epic" use of these skills.  I'll be curious to see what's in "that book" on this subject when July rolls around. *




I don't know about everyone else (personally, I love running high level games) but I'm gonna love this frickin' book. I've been making obscenely powerful and pricey magic items for months in preparation of this book coming out.


----------

